
Boston: Amazing Tech Witho the Misogyny - drewvolpe
https://medium.com/@amyspurling1/boston-amazing-tech-w-o-the-misogyny-3d72cc2ec26d
======
draw_down
I find dubious the idea that these issues are less severe in Boston (or any
other city), but I have no experience with the matter. Either way, I thought
this was a really good point:

> Those same VC jerks that are losing their jobs right now — do you think they
> invested in a bunch of nice guys? Of course not — they invested in guys just
> like themselves.

